# Severn Bridge toll



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

When I use the Severn Bridge, I am charged the same as a car even though I am driving a Rapido motorhome.

If I change to a van conversion, will I have to pay the higher rate as a panel van?


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, 
the answer to your question is 'no'. Only commercial vans (no windows in the back) are charged at the higher rate. 
Hope this helps


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, 
the answer to your question is 'no'. Only commercial vans (no windows in the back) are charged at the higher rate. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Unless you use the M6 toll road which charged us the commercial rate of £11.50 to save probably 10 minutes on our journey. The only time I've ever not been treated as a car driver in a motorhome.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You have obviously never been on a French Péage then.

Class II for anything higher than a car.

Gets my goat.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

pippin said:


> You have obviously never been on a French Péage then.
> 
> Class II for anything higher than a car.
> 
> Gets my goat.


Or through the tunnels in the Netherlands.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pat-H said:


> Unless you use the M6 toll road which charged us the commercial rate of £11.50 to save probably 10 minutes on our journey. The only time I've ever not been treated as a car driver in a motorhome.


That is because the M6 rules are written that the higher rate applies if the bodywork of the vehicle is more than 1.3m above the ground measured at the centre-point of the front wheel. Thus a VW T5 (Transporter or Caravelle) is caught whether it is a panel van,commercial or otherwise.

I read on MHF recently that CC Members are exempt on the M6 Toll.

Geoff


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Not exempt, just charged the same as cars.


----------

